# Frizzles!?



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you breed normal chickens and create frizzles like 4th generation or something weird like that??


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. They need to have the frizzle gene though.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I want a sizzle! Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got this on FB from Flying Hens. White polish frizzle. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

I want that bad!!! Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

EV you got one? You know your goin to have to breed them and share on here right!?... Hahaha

Oooh ooh and me first k! Lol jk jk


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope. No Frizzles. Saw them at the show, for sale even, and opted no thanks. Just thought I'd share the eye candy. Lol

No, right now I'm going for orps and Jersey Giants. Damn hawks. <<MAD!>>


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh so that's just a tease.... Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Eye candy for the frizzle junkies! ;-)


----------



## JensHens (Feb 5, 2013)

I just got a frizzle hen for $15 at the feed store a week or so ago. So far she's the nicest hen I own lol. She even lays down so I can pick her up. Not the best egg layer but I have no clue how old she is. Im waiting for my silkie roo to get ahold of her!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You can just about name your price for eggs 'round here!!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have one frizzle Serama roo and I am super excited because his ladies just started laying and I will be popping their eggs in the 'bator tomorrow. Also super excited because I will be receiving some Serama eggs in the mail as well tomorrow and there's a small chance that if they hatch I could get a silkie Serama or more frizzles. I want to make some sizzles too.  It might take me awhile but I am determined!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty chickie!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very very cute pics! Y'all such a tease! Lol jk jk


----------

